# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  کمک در رابطه با ارتباط با یک کامپیوتر دیگه از طریق اینترنت

## Parsa_2006

سلام
من میخوام یه برنامه بنویسم که با داشتن Ip یک کامپیوتر در اینترنت به فایل هایی که اشتراک گذاشته شده دسترسی داشته باشم اگه امکان داره منو راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Sub Zero

برای اینکه شما بتونید از طریق اینترنت با یه کامپیوتر دیگه ارتباط داشته باشید نیاز به یک Ip Valid یا ای پی معتبر دارید .  اگه تونستید این Ip رو گیر بیارید . ادامه بدید .

----------


## scorpion_man

با سلام به دوست عزیز
درسته شما برای ارتباط نیاز به ip valid یا استاتیک دارید و برای دسترسی به فایلها یک سیستم از جایی دیگر نیاز به ip valid ندارید من اینطوری سخن دوستونو اصلاح میکنم شما نیاز به شناسوندن ip سرویس دهندتون به سرویس گیرنده دارید همون کاری که نرم افزارهای p2p دارن انجام میدن یعنی دوتا نرم افزار هستند که اولا منابعی که اجازه دسترسی رو دارن با اسامیشون ارسال میکنن و در صورت نیاز سرویس گیرنده این اطلاعات به صورت stream از طرف سرویس دهنده به سمت سرویس گیرنده broad cast میشه که یه پروسه پیچیده ای داره ولی میشه همونطوری که چند نرم افزارو مثال زدم
موفق باشید

----------


## Parsa_2006

اگه امکان داره بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## scorpion_man

> اگه امکان داره بیشتر توضیح بدید


با سلام به دوست عزیز
والا امکانش که هست ولی خیلی بحث مفصلی هست اگه میشه بگید کجاشو توضیح بدم
یه مثال میزنم تقریبا عین برنامه های chat که ip ها مبادله میشه و بعد از مبادله ip ها هر اطلاعاتی که ارسال میشه دقیقا میرسه به صاحب همون ip تقریبا شبیه این عمل میکنن با کمی تفاوت و پیچیدگی 
موفق باشید

----------


## Ner'zhul Arthas

کدی برای نمونه ندارید که نشون بده چطور کار میکنن؟

----------


## Parsa_2006

> با سلام به دوست عزیز
> والا امکانش که هست ولی خیلی بحث مفصلی هست اگه میشه بگید کجاشو توضیح بدم
> یه مثال میزنم تقریبا عین برنامه های chat که ip ها مبادله میشه و بعد از مبادله ip ها هر اطلاعاتی که ارسال میشه دقیقا میرسه به صاحب همون ip تقریبا شبیه این عمل میکنن با کمی تفاوت و پیچیدگی 
> موفق باشید


ببینید من می خوام یه فایل رو از روی یک کامپیوتر در اینترنت که Ip  اون رو دارم لود کنم اگه امکان داره من رو در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## scorpion_man

> ببینید من می خوام یه فایل رو از روی یک کامپیوتر در اینترنت که Ip اون رو دارم لود کنم اگه امکان داره من رو در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید


با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
شرمنده دوست عزیز تنها دونستن ip طرف مقابل کاری نمیکنه اگه این طوری بود همه اونوقت
هر جا می خواستن با ارسال یه فایل نفوذ می کردن و دنیا میریخت به هم دیگه
م تو صحبتهام عرض کردم بعد اینکه Ip رو دونستید باید تو کامپیوتر طرف مقابل هم یه برنامه نصب شده باشه که به پورت خاصی گوش بده یا به اصطلاح عمل listening  رو انجام بده تا stream هایی که از طرف شما ارسال میشه بگیره و بریزه تو فایل کار زیاد راحتی نیست خیلی هم سخت نیست ولی از حوصله بحث خارج هست البته یه search تو اینترنت بزنید حتما پیدا خواهید کرد فعلا رو chat programing یه جستجو بکنید این برنامه ها در عین سادگی ایده های خوبی رو براتون میدن در ضمن میتونید کل سیستم ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات رو ازشون یاد بگیرید یه خورده تلاش بکنید حتما موفق میشید  
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## Parsa_2006

ممنون از توضیح تون من با سوکت کار کردم بصورت شبکه محلی هم چت رو پیاده سازی کردم . می واستم بدونم این کار هم مثل همونه در ضمن من می خوام با استفاده از یک هاست این کار رو بکنم یعنی از روی یک سایت یک کامپیوتر که مثلا یک نرم افزار با اون مشخصاتی که گفتین روش نصبه رو کنترول کنم . اگه امکان داره در این مورد هم توضیح بدید
با تشکر

----------


## Parsa_2006

هیچکی منو دوست نداره

----------


## Parsa_2006

جون من یکی جواب منو بده یه ایده یه کمک کوچولو

----------


## scorpion_man

> جون من یکی جواب منو بده یه ایده یه کمک کوچولو


با سلام دوست عزیز
من از شما پوزش می خوام که چند روزی من نبودم شرمنده
بله دوست عزیز دقیقا با socket ها میشه این کارو انجام داد ولی در مورد host باید عرض کنم فکر میکنم نمیشه البته تا حالا امتحان نکردم ولی 90% نمیشه به این خاطر که هاستها چون از Ip استاتیک یا valid استفاده میکنن ارتباط باهاشون خیلی راحته و بر روی چنین کامپیوترهایی بیشتر پرتها بسته شدن و فایروالهای پیشرفته ای دارند و احتمال ارسال اطلاعات بدون مجوز تقریبا 0 هست ولی در صورتی که مجوز این کارو داشته باشید یعنی کلمه عبور و نام کاربری valid داشته باشید میتونی عمل ftp انجام بدید عین برنامه های ftp که استفاده میشن البته در کامپوتر های شخصی به دلیل اینکه شما یه app دوسویه دارید و این app ها کار باز کردن پرت رو انجام میدن و اطلاعات از یکسو به سوی دیگر ارسال میشه این امکان وجود داره ودر غیر این صورت نیز احتمال ارسال اطلاعات تقریبا صفر هست و چون تو سرورها نیز شما امکان نصب app ی که بتونه اونجا برای شما پرتی رو باز کنه وجود نداره پس نمیشه این کارو انجام داد
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## vb_bmw

دوست من شما باید با استفاده از ریموتینگ و یا سوکت ها این کار رو انجام بدید!

----------


## scorpion_man

> دوست من شما باید با استفاده از ریموتینگ و یا سوکت ها این کار رو انجام بدید!


با سلام به همه دوستان
خوب عزیز من ما داریم 20 پست رو همین socket ها بحث میکنیم
موفق باشید

----------


## Parsa_2006

ممنونم از راهنمایی تون ولی منظورتون رو از ip valid نفهمیدم ببینید من یه هاست دارم که می خوام یهکسری عکس رو به صورت مرتب و در زمانهای مشخص روی اون کپی کنم در ضمن user و password  اون رو هم دارم با توجه به این نکته هایی که گفتم اولا انجام اینکار با socket درسته دوما این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه 
با تشکر

----------


## scorpion_man

> ممنونم از راهنمایی تون ولی منظورتون رو از ip valid نفهمیدم ببینید من یه هاست دارم که می خوام یهکسری عکس رو به صورت مرتب و در زمانهای مشخص روی اون کپی کنم در ضمن user و password اون رو هم دارم با توجه به این نکته هایی که گفتم اولا انجام اینکار با socket درسته دوما این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه 
> با تشکر


با سلام به همه دوستان
ببینید دوست عزیز هیچگاه برای رسیدن به جواب تنها یک راه وجود نداره بلکه ممکن راهی که شما پروژه رو پیش میبرید راه مناسب تری از راههای قبلی باشه و مطمئننا علم نیز با همین
اصلاحات داره پیش میره به هر حال راه شما بسار صحیحه و حتما جواب میده ولی بهترین راه نیست وقتی شما username و password رو دارید پس از پروتکل استاندارد Ftp استفاده کنید
که هم راحته هم استاندارده هم کارش همین ftp فایله البته این کار هم با socket ها به صورت programic انجام میشه ولی پروتکلش خیلی راحته
البته برای یافتن sample های نمونه میتونید تو google ّواژه Ftp programing .net رو بزنید که حتما چند صدتا نمونه برای شما پیدا خواهد کرد
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## Parsa_2006

ببخشید باز مزاحم می شم
من یه برنامه server با vb.net نوشتم و یه برنامه Client با asp.net این برنامه ها روی کامپیوتر خودم یعنی localhost جواب می دن ولی وقتی upload می کنم دیگه جواب نمیده من این برنامه ها رو می ذارم اگه امکانش بود منو راهنمایی کنید در ضمن برنامه client روی سایت زیر upload کردم
www.shambayati-co.com

----------


## scorpion_man

با سلام به همه دوستان
شرمنده من رو این سیستم .net ندارم و لی نیگاه میکنم در ضمن شما بر روی webserver ی که به صورت remote میتونید وصل بشید و یه فضا از سروری گرفتید نمی تونید به این صورت عمل کنید و راهش فقط نوشت برنامه با پروتکل ftp هست چون اولا شما نمیتونید برنامه رو رو سرور اجراء کنید و ثانیا فایروالها رو سرور امکان اتصال رو در صورت حتی اجراء برنامه نمیدن برای کار با web server فقط باید از پروتکل ftp استفاده کنید
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## Parsa_2006

برای فرستادن فایل حق با شماست و ftp بهترین راه است ولی من به غیر از اون می خوام از روی سایت یکسری دستورات برای کامپیوتری که ip و port باز اون رو دارم بفرستم در این مورد چه پیشنهادی دارید

----------


## scorpion_man

> برای فرستادن فایل حق با شماست و ftp بهترین راه است ولی من به غیر از اون می خوام از روی سایت یکسری دستورات برای کامپیوتری که ip و port باز اون رو دارم بفرستم در این مورد چه پیشنهادی دارید


با سلام به دوست عزیز
من برنامه شما رو بررسی کردم البته یه مرور کلی
اتفاقا این سوال برا من پیش اومد که قراره اینا چیکار بکنن چون برا کار قبلی اصلا هدف نمیخوند
ولی الان که پست شما رو دیدم متوجه شدم که میخواد چیکار بکنه
راستش من تا حالا چنین کاری نکردم و احتمال زیاد با این برنامه نشه یعنی 90% چون گفتم پرکسی ها اجازه اتصال به این صورت رو نمیدن حتی تو کامپیوترهای شبکه داخلی اگه یه پرکسی روشن باشه اجازه اتصال رو نخواهد داد یا حداقل ایرادی رو شبکه اتفاق میفته که باید حتما ip gateway رو ست کنی این کاری هم که شما می خواهید انجام بدید چند تا راه داره  اولیش استفاده از ip valid هست اینم که به درد نمی خوره ولی راه ساده ترش استفاده از web service هاست یعنی شما همین برنامه سروری که نوشتی باید تغییر بدی به جای listen کردن پرت کافیه با پرید زمانی مشخص web service رو صدا بزنه که اگه دستوری رو سرور ثبت شده باشه بگیره البته چند تا پرت هستند که رو webserver  ها برای کارهای چت بازن میشه از اونا هم استفاده کرد البته این راه قبلی خلی ساده هست 3 سوته میشه ترتیبشو داد این به نظر من راحتترین راهه
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## scorpion_man

با سلام دوباره 
یه راه بهتری هم به نظرم رسید که البته سخته و برا خودش یه پروژه ای هست اونم استفاده از flash هست برنامه ای که خیلی از برنامه نویسای دنیا یا حداقل ایران اصلا بهش اهمیت نمیدن در حالی که برا خودش یه webserver یه که رو client اجراء میشه دقیقا همین کارو yahoo یه سالی هست انجام داده که میتونی از طریق website به yahoo chat وصل بشی این به همون صورته که همون برنامه flash yahoo داره رو کامپیوتر کلاینت به صورت یک desktop app عمل میکنه action script های flash کلاسهای خیلی خوبی برا این اتصالات دارن کلاس socket هم براشون تعریف شده بالاخره همون طور که گفتم برا خودش یه webserver هست و میتونه همه کار رو کلاینت انجام بده
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## scorpion_man

یه لینکم برا همون کار پیدا کردم البته یه نگاه کلی انداختم ولی ربط داره میتونی خودتم رو google سرچ کنی
http://dagblastit.com/java/sockets.html
اینم یه لینک تو سایت adobe که مسائل security این کارو بررسی کرده
http://www.adobe.com/support/flash/a...ionary860.html
بازم هستند تقریبا وقتی search میکنی 1,740,000 مطلب پیدا میکنه که حتما 100 تا مطلب مفید مشه در آورد

----------


## Parsa_2006

دوست عزیز ممنون اگه بتونید منو در رابطه با webserver راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## scorpion_man

> دوست عزیز ممنون اگه بتونید منو در رابطه با webserver راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم


با سلام به همه دوستان
در مورد چیه webserver راهنمایی کنم اگه منظورتون پست بالاست منظورم این بود که میتونه روی کامپیوتر کلاینت خودش به عنوان یک سرویس دهنده عمل کنه همون طور که webserver میتونه سرویسهایی رو ارائه بده 
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## rezarss

با سلام به همه عزيزان
من يه مشكلي داشتم و فكر كنم فقط در اينجا مي تونم اونو حل كنم.
من مي خوام برنامه اي بنويسم كه بتونه با استفاده از اينترنت, محتويات يه فايل txt رو از يه سايت) يا يه كامپيوتر با داشتن ip(بخونه و نمايش بده.
بايد چي كار كنم؟
البته من اين برنامه رو مي خوام براي موبايل سيمبين بنويسم با استفاده از mshell.
ممنون از همه ي شما.

----------


## paladin

ببخشید میشه یه توضیح هم به من بدید : من میخوام به یک بانک اطلاعاتی تویه کامپیوتر دیگه وصل بشم . طبق روال شبکه ساده باید ادرس کامپیوتر سرور رو داخل برنامه کلاینت بدی تا وصل بشه . ایا این راه برای اتصال از طریق اینترنت هم ممکنه ؟

----------


## vof.ir

سلام به همه دوستان
مشکلی که من هم دارم این هست که وقتی که کلاینت ها آی پی  ولید ندارند
ما با داشتن آی پی   آی اس پی   آن ها و همچنین آی پی  آن ها چه جوری میتونیم دیتا را انتقال بدهیم. فرض کنیم که یک واسطه با آی پی  ولید هم موجود هست
یکی از دوستان میگفت دوای این درد  .net remoting  هست
من میخوام بدونم چه جوری میتونم این کار را انجام بدهم
متشکرم

----------

